# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Sản phẩm của máy cắt Laser 2 chức năng cắt ống và cắt tấm

## Máy cắt CNC

Hệ thống máy laser cắt tấm và cắt ống bằng laser series EMC-PT sản xuất các bộ phận chất lượng cao với nhiều hình dạng và kích cỡ với khả năng cắt cả tấm kim loại và ống.

*Ưu điểm:
*- Có thể chạy liên tục với sự tham gia tối thiểu của người vận hành.
- Kết hợp tất cả các quy trình này vào một máy sẽ tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí khi xử lý ống trong các lô lớn.
- Dễ dàng tạo ra các nguyên mẫu hoặc sản xuất hàng loạt.
*Đặc điểm của máy:
*- Máy Laser 2 chức năng cắt ống và tấm sử dụng động cơ servo tốc độ cao để định vị nhanh hơn và chính xác hơn, giảm thời gian mất cho các thao tác không có giá trị. Động cơ servo tốc độ cao kết hợp với sợi laser mạnh có thể làm giảm thời gian cắt và tăng năng suất sản xuất và đem lại lợi nhuận cao hơn cho người dùng.
- Được trang bị một buồng bảo vệ đầy đủ và một hệ thống khóa an toàn để đảm bảo người vận hành được an toàn trong khi máy đang hoạt động. 

*Những hình ảnh thực tế máy cắt 2 chức năng, cắt ống và cắt tấm laser EMC:
*











*Video cắt ống
*



*Video cắt tấm*



THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ: 
Hotline: 0986 968 695.
Địa chỉ: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội.

----------


## caothu

Mình cũng tự chế được 1 con gống thế này  nhưng cắt bằng oxy gas

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Mình cũng tự chế được 1 con gống thế này  nhưng cắt bằng oxy gas


Mình đang có ý định dựng 1 con, cắt plasma, cũng cắt ống và tấm. Bác có thể chia sẻ về phần điều khiển được ko ạ

----------

